# Wie sieht bei euch die Origin - Menueleiste aus?



## Gohrbi (20. Februar 2017)

Änderung der Frage ....." Problem mit Plattform "Origin" ---- Darstellungsfehler"

Hi, zur Zeit gibt es das Problem, dass das Originfenster und die Anzeigen bei Rechtsklick
 auf das Originsymbol in der Taskleiste diese extrem klein dargestellt werden. An der Taskleiste
die Schrift nur 2mm groß. Beim Originfenster ist der Rahmen mit 2mm Schrift, innerhalb des 
Fensters ist die Schrift anpassbar. 
Alle anderen Programmfenster lassen sich mit Win10 und nvidia verändern.

Wer hat noch solches Problem oder kennt die Lösung?


----------



## Gohrbi (21. Februar 2017)

Bin ich der Einzigste, der noch mit "Origin" spielt????


----------



## sgdJacksy (21. Februar 2017)

Auflösung in UHD?


----------



## Gohrbi (21. Februar 2017)

Egal welche ich nehme .... UHD, das nativ ....alle Auflösungen .... überall das Problem.


----------



## sgdJacksy (21. Februar 2017)

Sichere mal die Games aus dem Client und installier in dann neu.
Bei mir sah es nämlich vor zwei Tagen noch normal aus.


----------



## Gohrbi (22. Februar 2017)

Habe ich schon gemacht, habe von Steam die Cleananleitung bekommen, einschließlich Registry gelöscht und 
von denen einen Load bekommen mit älterer Software, trotzdem gleich automatisch aktualisiert und
das Problem wie immer. Die vermuten einen Bug, nur sollten dann doch alle (fast) das Problem haben.


----------



## DOcean (22. Februar 2017)

wie von Steam??

Deinstallier am besten einmal alles und lade dann die SW vom Hersteller neu, nicht erst irgendeine Version von Steam...


----------



## Gohrbi (22. Februar 2017)

Sorry, falsche Baustelle ... natürlich Origin ...  Alles von Originh bekommen (SW) auch telefoniert mit denen. 
Die wissen auch nicht weiter.
Origin deinstalliert, alles. Spiele habe ich auf HDD gesichert.
Danach Registry gesäubert. Alle Ordner und so weiter.
Die SW, die ich von Origin erhalten habe installiert und nichts - selbes/gleiches Problem.


----------



## Gohrbi (20. April 2017)

Das Problem liegt eindeutig bei Origin. Hatte eine ältere Variante laden können, ohne das gleich ein Update auf aktuell
erfolgte und da ist die Menüleiste und das Fenster an der Taskleiste so groß wie bei allen anderen Programmen.
Beim nächsten Start erfolgte der Update und die Schrift ist wieder winzig.


----------

